# Weekend restrictions - clarification



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TRAVEL RESTRICTIONS BETWEEN MUNICIPALITIES

*From 00.00 hrs October 30, to 06.00 hrs November 3, 2020*

We remind everyone that the above comes into effect at midnight tonight (29th/30th). Confirmed by both GNR and PSP this evening.


NON-RESIDENTS VISITORS/TOURISTS

We have received in the last few days around 300 questions/comments concerning the movement of non-residents (mainly tourists/visitors). Some clarification is needed. In order to ensure the most accurate answers we have put the main three to the GNR for an official response. 

This is as follows informal translation into English: 

Q 1.Can they travel between hotel accommodation or stay in, say, AL (local lodging) if the change of accommodation is during that time in a different municipality?

Reply 1: It is possible, as long as the journey is proven - point l) nº 16 RCM 89-A / 2020.

Q 2. Can they carry out normal tourist activities, that is, visit different municipalities for sightseeing?

R 2.They are only allowed to travel between bordering municipalities or within the same Metropolitan Area, to watch cultural shows, and in these cases they must have the respective ticket - paragraph m) nº 16 RCM 89-A/2020.

Q 3. Can a person go to the airport to pick up a family member who is staying with him or return him to the airport if he is in a different municipality (to the airport)?

R3 They cannot. In this case you must use public transportation (Express, Taxi, TVDE - they move within a professional activity). However, according to no. 15 and 18 of RCM 89-A/2020, being an urgent case or with no alternative of transportation, they are allowed to make the referred journey.

ORIGINAL REPLY IN PORTUGUESE HERE
https://www.safecommunitiesportugal.com/latest-news/

courtesy SAFE COMMUNITIES PORTUGAL


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)




----------

